# Hello DFWAPC



## sumer (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello all,
I am Sumer from India. I too am a planted aquarium hobbyist and a betta hobbyist. I like to automate my aquarium. I have got admission in University of Texas at Dallas for Grad studies. So I would be coming there in July. And I really want to make a high tech planted aquarium once I reach there. I hope you all experienced hobbyists will help me in finding the correct place to buy all the stuff (lights, tank, plants, wood/. stones, substrate etc.). 
Here are some of my tanks-

After 20 days of setup-









After 80 days of setup-









A tank in our living room (Metal halide fixture)-









Some of my bettas-
Marble Male









Yellow Butterfly male









Double tail Blue Male









Here's an angry young man









I have made a website too for the people who are interested in keeping bettas. 
www.bettainfo.in

Sumer.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

:welcome: Beautiful bettas! I love the yellow butterfly male. We will be glad to meet you. You will be just in time to come to our May meeting. Luis Navarro will be presenting Aquascaping. He's kept high and low tech tanks over the years. He is very knowledgeable. Info is in this thread:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/dallas-ft-worth-aquatic-plant-club/83513-may-meeting-luis-navarro-poll-vote.html


----------



## sumer (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks Tex Gal 
But this meeting is in the month of May and I would be arriving there in July. No problem, I will start attending the meetings from July onwards.
This group meeting thing sounds very fascinating to me. I cant wait to come there, to join you all and to start my new tank. Hope I get the Visa thing get done soon.


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

Can't wait to meet you. We will be glad to help you out. If you bring some almond leafs with you. You will have a ready planted tank currency Hahaha. Welcome to America!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

We all look forward to meeting you!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

cool, it will be so awesome to meet some one from over sea's that is in to planted tanks.
don't worry we will help you out... can't wait to meet you.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I am new to planted tanks and have learned a lot from the people in this group in the two months that I have attended. Welcome and glad to have you come.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Sumer - I don't know why I read April when you said July. Sorry for the confusion. At any rate, you are welcome!


----------



## sumer (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you all for your comments.
@Basic- You wont believe but we have 3 big almond trees in our backyard. We throw thousand of leaves daily. Hahaha i know this is quite alluring for you. I will check with the airlines rule. If bringing almond leaves is legal in flights, I'll bring a lot of leaves for you guys 
I have heard that water is quite hardy in TX area. What do you people do to make it soft for your plants ?


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Sumer - thanks for the pm. glad you found our local club forum. Our water is hard. Some use ADA aquasoil as a substrate to lower the hardness/ph. Others use RO/DI water. Others have found plants that do well in the tap. The almond leaves are another approach. You will find many methods within the club.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome Sumer, 
Our water quality varies by source here in Texas. If the source is from lakes and rivers, the ph tends to be close to neutral with a balance of hardness. If the source is from deep well, then the water is very high ph. The almond leaves help to lower the ph and soften the water. The shrimp breeders and new world cichlids breeders are more interested in this. 

If you want to continue with betas, we have plenty in the DFW Area.


----------



## sumer (Jul 19, 2010)

Okay. I have got housing in Waterview apartments which are located in UTD campus. Dont know from which source water comes up there. 
Bettas I'll see. Now my interest is more towards planted tanks.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

your water will be tap water........ also her are some reviews on where you are staying.
http://www.apartmentratings.com/rate/TX-Richardson-Waterview-Park-Apartments.html#b

you will have a petsmart,super target, and chilli's close by.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

There is a place in West Arlington called Aquatic Wonderland that specializes in Flowerhorn and special betta's. He has had some very nice betta's. He is at # 3305 W Division St
# · Arlington
# · (817) 860-3474

Welcome to the area.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

The building sits behind a car shop on the same property. It may be out of the way but it's worth a visit. I like to get Rancho Goldfish from there.


----------



## ilikeendlers (May 28, 2011)

Welcome Sumer!

Here is another forum that will be very useful for you.
http://www.dfwfishbox.com/forums/production/index.php?

I'm sure there's people there that would love to help you find anything needed locally.

Hope you're okay with Heat, Humidity, and Mosquitoes =)


----------



## sumer (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you folks 

@ ilikeendlers- I am okay with heat/ humidity. And mosquitoes are the best food for bettas 
I am having my Visa interview next week. Wish me luck folks


----------



## ilikeendlers (May 28, 2011)

Good to hear that you're okay with the heat, humidity, and mosquitos!
You'll fit right in!
Now all you have to learn is the lingo.
We like to say Y'all instead of you all =)

Be confident in your interview! Peace be with you Sumer


----------



## sumer (Jul 19, 2010)

Hehe..
Temperature is around 46 degree Celsius here . Its peak summer season in India. What's the highest temp reading in Dallas during summers ?
And about the lingo, I must tell you that I'm a quick learner 
It wont be a problem.


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

sumer said:


> Hehe..
> Temperature is around 46 degree Celsius here . Its peak summer season in India. What's the highest temp reading in Dallas during summers ?


That's about as warm as it gets here in the summer, but that would be an exceptionally warm day. Summer temps around 35-40 degrees Celsius would not be unusual here. And you'll be likely to see those temps from April to November.


----------

